# Blood test results during stimms



## helenlouisey (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi ladies, am on day 10 of stimms had bloods done last tuesday (I think checking Oestrodiol )  and they were around 2,000, I had them done again on Thursday, not sure of result but told to keep at same dosage, just had them checked again today (saturday) and was told there were fine 3,000 something but not as high as my consultant expected them to be, so instead of triggering Monday, collecting Wednesday, I have to go for scan and bloods on Monday and looks like trigger Tuesday for collection Thursday, or maybe trigger Wednesday for collection Friday.  I am just panicking, I've already had one cancelled cycle due to poor response and am worried after a really good start, lots of nice follicules, lining already 8mm on day 8, that now something is starting to go wrong.  Consultant does't want me to increase dosage due to number of follicules I have.

Just after a bit of reassurance I suppose, I can't find any information on what these levels should be doing, how they should be increasing and what level they need to get to before I can trigger.  It seemed like I was getting so close to EC and now looks like it will be delayed and am worrying   

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Ann1010 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi 
I am on day 10 stimms too and unsure about what to expect. had my day 9 scan yesterday and there is poor response..only found one big follicle and all others really small. i have severe endometriosis and said that it could be that effecting the poor response. so i dont know if it;s an underlying conditions that's causing it. going for another scan on monday but i am taking the same dose of gonal f. i am going to ask them on monday what it all means cos yesterday is a bit of  blur after the bad news.
ann


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The oestrogen level should be in proportion to the number and size of the follicles.

There is a way of working it out, but it is complex.

If your levels are still low for the number of follicles I think it indicates continued stimming needed to ensure the eggs are mature.

Trust your doctor.

I had oestrogen checked in my first cycle because I had too many follicles and it was 17,000 after 10 days of stimms. My lining was 16mm on that. 
They said it was a freeze all policy if the levels were above 20,000 because of OHSS risk.

Lots of oestrogen is not necessarily a good thing either!


----------

